# Tassie Trip Next Week- Need Beer Venue Advice



## Golani51 (2/5/11)

Hello All:

I'll be heading to Tassie next week from Tuesday eve until Sat. Night with a mate.
Looking at doing fly fishing and beer drinking, or drinking whilst fly fishing. Can someone suggest any/all the worthwhile breweries and pubs anywhere in Tassie?

It will also be a pleasure to meet up with brewers whilst I am over there.

Thanks in advance,

Reuven


----------



## Tim F (2/5/11)

Might sound weird but make sure to check out the boags pale ale. It tastes 100% fresher and nicer in Tassie than on the mainland, and same for the other local drops. My cousin over there told me they use spring water from mt wellington for the local stuff but tap water for exports. Probably not true but it's a good story


----------



## Guysmiley54 (2/5/11)

Tim F said:


> Might sound weird but make sure to check out the boags pale ale. It tastes 100% fresher and nicer in Tassie than on the mainland, and same for the other local drops. My cousin over there told me they use spring water from mt wellington for the local stuff but tap water for exports. Probably not true but it's a good story



Do you mean Cascade Pale Ale? Boags don't do a pale ale unless you count Wizard Smith. The funny thing is that Pale Ale is actually a lager!! True story.

Best Local breweries: (in no particular order)

http://www.vandiemanbrewing.com.au/
http://www.ironhouse.com.au/
http://moobrew.com.au/
http://www.sevensheds.com/
http://2mt.com.au/

Cascade and Boags are awesome and an obvious choice of course!

In Hobart, the Squires Bounty is a James Squires pub - worth a visit if you like squires. The New Sydney is a great place with one of the best beer selections you'll find. If you drop in to Moorilla Estate for the Moo Brew, drop into the Moorilla Estate bar and check out the beer list there... holy f#@$ Batman!!

Food for thought from a local


----------



## Doubleplugga (2/5/11)

Cascade Pale Ale is certainly a good drop for a mega swill as is Cascade Draught as long as you get it fresh on tap. And yes I am originally from the south of Tassie so I am biased towards Boags! As for good places to drink, haven't been there for years, sorry. I do seem to remember the New Sydney Hotel used to have a decent range of beers though.


----------



## brett mccluskey (2/5/11)

Knopwoods in Salamanca Place,Saturday morning market,sit outside and watch the 'talent'  a GREAT place for a late night beer is 'Joes' http://www.joesgarage.com.au/about.php


----------



## Tim F (2/5/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Do you mean Cascade Pale Ale? Boags don't do a pale ale unless you count Wizard Smith. The funny thing is that Pale Ale is actually a lager!! True story.



Whoops yeah that's the one!


----------



## TedAu (3/5/11)

+1 for The New Sydney. They keep the list of their current tap beers on their website http://www.newsydneyhotel.com.au/

Just down the street is Cool Wine which despite it's name has a good range of take home craft brews.


----------



## big78sam (3/5/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Do you mean Cascade Pale Ale? Boags don't do a pale ale unless you count Wizard Smith. The funny thing is that Pale Ale is actually a lager!! True story.
> 
> Best Local breweries: (in no particular order)
> 
> ...



I tried to visit Van Dieman Brewing on a recent Tassie trip and was told by the brewery when I rang them that they don't have a cellar door, you can only buy from bottle shops. I was spewing. Is this still the case? I'd check before making plans.


----------



## captaincleanoff (3/5/11)

Moorila. Moo Brew. If they still have the limited release stout try that. Awesome. But $35 for 330ml

Cascade tour is OK but not great. Don't think there's really any good micros or pubs in town. The bottle shop next to the Hogs Breath Cafe has a decent selection.


----------



## Golani51 (3/5/11)

TedAu said:


> +1 for The New Sydney. They keep the list of their current tap beers on their website http://www.newsydneyhotel.com.au/
> 
> Just down the street is Cool Wine which despite it's name has a good range of take home craft brews.



Funny thing is that I can take 7kg hand luggage there, but another 20kg back with me. Looks like I'll be loading up with the good stuff.

A seemingly strange question, but are these beers mentioned actually cheaper in Tassie than Victoria?
I remember last time that the Tassie Bitter was $6 cheaper (rebadged for interstate) here than in Tassie itself (around 17-18 a six pack I think!).

R


----------



## Golani51 (3/5/11)

toper1 said:


> Knopwoods in Salamanca Place,Saturday morning market,sit outside and watch the 'talent'  a GREAT place for a late night beer is 'Joes' http://www.joesgarage.com.au/about.php



It looks like my Saturday morning has been booked. Thanks for the tip. Which seat is the most ideal for sampling some of the local stuff? The corner table seems the most fruitful. Sound right?



R


----------



## Golani51 (3/5/11)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

Another thing:

During my last trip to Tassie, I came across a hop farm right next to the Salmon Ponds. Does anyone know anything about this place? Is it possible to purchase from there or any place cheaply?

Thanks again,

R


----------



## vykuza (3/5/11)

captaincleanoff said:


> Moorila. Moo Brew. If they still have the limited release stout try that. Awesome. But $35 for 330ml




If you're on Hobart, then I can't recommend the new bar at Moorilla more. I was there a week after it opened late last year and though it was empty, the beer list was magnificent (but pricey). They can also sell you fresh cases of Moo Brew beers, kept nice and cold only a few meters from the brewery. The bar manager is a top bloke, imported from Melbourne to run the bar purely for his beer knowledge. 

He was in the process of sussing it out, but he gave us some good tips for places to stop for some craft beers on the drive back to Devonport as well. (sheds, 2mt etc all mentioned previously)

What more could you want?


----------



## Golani51 (3/5/11)

What more? Free beer!

I'll try them all and report back.

Thanks guys,

R


----------



## HoppingMad (3/5/11)

Golani51 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> Another thing:
> 
> ...



Bushy Park in the Derwent Valley is home to Australia's Largest Hop farm. 

Hop Products Australia have a farm there over 230HA and experimental varieties such as Summer Saaz have come from this place from what I gather. Bushy Park also has a handful of historical things you can see such as an old text kiln, but there's not much there by the look of it really - the kiln is on private property I think. I am not sure if Bushy Park Estate is open to the public either, but all the hops are visible from the road driving through.

In terms of purchasing Tassie Hops cheaply, I guess you'd need to go through Hop Products Australia, Sandy at Hopco (for bulk orders) or the Local Home Brew Stores down there for retail quantities. LHBS are available on this link: Tassie HomeBrew Stores.

Good luck on your quest,

Hopper.


----------



## sanpedro (5/5/11)

Golani51 said:


> It looks like my Saturday morning has been booked. Thanks for the tip. Which seat is the most ideal for sampling some of the local stuff? The corner table seems the most fruitful. Sound right?
> 
> 
> 
> R



If you are checking out Knopwoods also drop into 'Preachers' its about 300m up the hill at 5 Knopwood St, its a cosy cottage converted in to a bar. They focus on craft beers, with about 10 or 12 on tap.


----------



## Green-Lobster (5/5/11)

Golani51 said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I'll be heading to Tassie next week from Tuesday eve until Sat. Night with a mate.
> Looking at doing fly fishing and beer drinking, or drinking whilst fly fishing. Can someone suggest any/all the worthwhile breweries and pubs anywhere in Tassie?
> ...



The New Sydney is a must in Hobart . Prepare yourself for the Hopinator. Great wood fire in the bar.


----------



## jiesu (5/5/11)

IF you are in Hobart definetly go and check out MONA (Museum of New and Old Art) SOme excentric Professional gambler Built this epic fortress On a little peninsula and called it a museum he also stuffed it full of twisted and controversial paintings videos and sculptures, It is quite a feast for your senses. When you are done you can ponder your way up stairs to the onsite Brewery and winery and have your self a great selection of local beers and wines in beautiful surrounds. Certainly a worthy way to spend the afternoon. 
The museum has free entry the beers however are on the high side.


----------



## Golani51 (5/5/11)

daft templar said:


> IF you are in Hobart definetly go and check out MONA (Museum of New and Old Art) SOme excentric Professional gambler Built this epic fortress On a little peninsula and called it a museum he also stuffed it full of twisted and controversial paintings videos and sculptures, It is quite a feast for your senses. When you are done you can ponder your way up stairs to the onsite Brewery and winery and have your self a great selection of local beers and wines in beautiful surrounds. Certainly a worthy way to spend the afternoon.
> The museum has free entry the beers however are on the high side.




I need a designated driver!!!
I'll have to convince my mate I lost my licence so he can do all the driving and me the drinking.
Thanks boys.

R


----------



## DUANNE (5/5/11)

the new sydney is really good over there, and the moo brew tour is a must. also if you are a fan of mead then at the salamanca market on saturday morning there is stall with mead and honey and they have the best mead i have ever tasted, it is a bit dear though at 20 odd dollors for a 330 ml bottle.


----------



## Golani51 (5/5/11)

BEERHOG said:


> the new sydney is really good over there, and the moo brew tour is a must. also if you are a fan of mead then at the salamanca market on saturday morning there is stall with mead and honey and they have the best mead i have ever tasted, it is a bit dear though at 20 odd dollors for a 330 ml bottle.



That is a little over the top I think, but I may get some tips and maybe some honey.
Thanks for the heads up.


R


----------



## DUANNE (5/5/11)

http://www.tasmeads.com.au/
these are the guys to look out for


----------



## brett mccluskey (5/5/11)

Golani51 said:


> I need a designated driver!!!
> I'll have to convince my mate I lost my licence so he can do all the driving and me the drinking.
> Thanks boys.
> 
> R


Don't worry,Hobart isn't a big place  Very easy to walk everywhere,ditch the car idea


----------

